# formulas del voltaje eficaz en ondas cuadrada y triangular



## romaradrian (Sep 19, 2012)

Saludos.. quisiera saber si alguien entre las formulas que conocen tienen la formula para obtener el valor del voltaje rms en una onda triangular y cuadrada.

la duda que tengo es saber como se llega a la formula que aparece en las distintas paginas de internet que es: Vrms= Vmax / (raiz 3) para una onda triangular

conosco la formula del vrms que es: raiz{ 1/T integral funcion al cuadrado dt}
como saber cual es la funcion que se tiene que integrar para que al final se obtenga esa formula del vmax/(raiz 3)

a mi lo que me piden es la serie de pasos que se deben hacer para llegar a la formula pero no entiendo que se tiene que integrar ya que la onda tiene como un triangulo arriba y otro abajo.... como saber que funcion hace eso????  

lo hicimos en clase pero para la funcion senoidal ... se integra la funcion del seno con un volta pico (Vp) y se obtiene que el Vrms= Vp / (raiz 2)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Función_periódica

Allí vas encontrar lo que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 20, 2012)

> ...a mi lo que me piden es la serie de pasos que se deben hacer para llegar a la formula pero no entiendo que se tiene que integrar ya que la onda tiene como un triangulo arriba y otro abajo.... como saber que funcion hace eso????



Suponé que esta es tu señal (diente de sierra):







Tu función en un periodo estará dada por la recta:

[LATEX]Pendiente=\frac{\Delta x}{\Delta t}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Ordenada-al-origen=0[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Funcion_{recta}=Pendiente.t+Ordenada-al-origen=\frac{2}{2}.t+0=t[/LATEX]

Esa función es la que deberías integrar en un periodo para obtener su valor eficaz:

[LATEX]V_{rms}=\sqrt{\frac{1}{T}.\int\limits_{0}^{T}x(t)^2.dt}[/LATEX]

En este caso x(t)=t y T=2:

[LATEX]V_{rms}^2=\frac{1}{2}.\int\limits_{0}^{2}t^2.dt[/LATEX]


----------

